# Antique store window bike.



## pedal_junky (Jul 12, 2015)

In the window of an antique store that's going out of business. What would be a good offer?








Neat chainring gusset.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2015)

Man that's alotta skirtguards.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2015)

That's a real bad a piece. I bet they will take a small fortune for it. Just made a mental note. Look at the top tube joint at the headtube, must have started out life as a girls model.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't know about dollar value, but that is one K ooooo L  JC Higgins!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)

Great piese of art!


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Someone wasted a lot of time and money making this.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 12, 2015)

And probably had a great time while doing it!


----------



## mason_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, sometimes less is more. 

Ray


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 12, 2015)

How much are they asking?


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay thanks guys.


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2015)

It definitely looks like it started life as a girls bike.It is hard to put a price on a girls frankenbike.I will bet they want more than it is worth.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 13, 2015)

Better hope that new weld job is a good one... bad spot for the frame to brake if you're cruising on that thing.


----------



## morton (Jul 13, 2015)

Pump up the front tire for cryin out loud!


----------



## squeedals (Jul 13, 2015)

Pee-Wee's revenge.........


Don


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

Probably gonna take $2000 at least... someone spent bookoo time on this modern frankenbike. Save you money and buy my Speedibike kit $5400.00 shipped.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 13, 2015)

If cheap enough, you can always have a men's frame done up to the same color.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

You will never get your head caught in those wheels.  The engine looks strong enough to pull all that iron if the rider is only 100 pounds.  Ray


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hate to say it but, the bike looks cool however it has a resale future written all over it,, the old dope sale ad: "Invested a billion bucks, and have been offered 30 billion, letting it go for XX, my loss your gain."


----------



## tech549 (Aug 20, 2015)

ya like ford mike said way to many skirts,over did it.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 1, 2015)

The fender skirts are worth about $100 a pair. It looks like a 1951 jc higgins girls colorflow.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Dec 1, 2015)

StoneWoods said:


> The fender skirts are worth about $100 a pair. It looks like a 1951 jc higgins girls colorflow.




Any relation to Stone/Woods /Cook Vintage Drag Racers? Tom


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2015)

catfish said:


> Someone wasted a lot of time and money making this.




ditto-junk


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like I wasted my time here.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 2, 2015)

I wish, just a fan.


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 2, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> Any relation to Stone/Woods /Cook Vintage Drag Racers? Tom




I wish, just a fan


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> Any relation to Stone/Woods /Cook Vintage Drag Racers? Tom




remember Bob Barcelona? The FOUR Horsemen car? I Met Bob one day. Nice fella!!!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey Frank, if you like it, and it's not outrageously expensive, buy it and enjoy it. 

If it runs, that is.

There's a lot of cool custom stuff going on, and it took a lot of creativity to build it. I've built a lot of custom motorized bikes, and found the same attitudes you're reading here. 

Purists hate them, tinkerers,  hot rodders, and children love them.

If you're thinking of flipping it for a profit, though, stay away. The custom motor bike market is rough, thanks to all the walmart bikes with cheap chinee motors.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Dec 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> remember Bob Barcelona? The FOUR Horsemen car? I Met Bob one day. Nice fella!!!




Bri, dont remember Bob or that car. When my computer crashed last year I lost all my drag race photos .From Nostalgia Drags ,Thompson Ohio  and Lancaster NY plus local cars what a shame .I think I mentioned that I had my computer updated/upgraded, got it back on a friday and it crashed on saturday....Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bri,we had better  go to the Breakroom with this so no one gets upset ..Tom


----------



## Schwinncoll (Dec 3, 2015)

I see a nicely painted bike that was once a girls with a lot of parts added on and a lot of time and money put into something that is a fantasy.  ITs not real.  Spend your money on a Whizzer or if you have lots of money and like rare things, get a Monarch Twinn.  They are bad ass!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 3, 2015)




----------

